# Etec injectors how many have you replaced?



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Just looking to see how many etec injectors yall have had replaced? I know 3 guys locally that have had to do this in the last year or so. Seems to be the weakest link. Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm on my third E-Tec 90 and have replaced one injector on each motor... Of course that was with motors that had between 1200 and 1400 hours on them.... Even down one out three injectors these motors allowed us to limp on back home under power....


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

quite a few - in excess of 50

bear in mind,i owned a shop for 20+years...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

11 years, none. Use 87 octane corn blended cheap gas w/only oem inline fuel filter. If it failed today Its still been a cheap motor to own.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Water separating fuel filter is required running gas blended with ethanol. So is a fuel additive to help with the water and ethanol.

I have not replaced one on my e-60, but it only has a few hundred hours on it. However I've lost a cylinder on a Yammy 2 stroke 90 because of ethanol. I was the second owner and the first owner didn't know of the damage ethanol can do. Didn't run a filter and treat the gas. It's an absolute must nowadays unless you can buy ethanol free gashipping. I would still do both anyways.

I do like the e-60. Wish it had a little more top end on my b2, but I also added a full compression plate so I could get up in skinnier water.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

When I was repowering (only interested in 2 strokes) I did a lot of reading online and it was the repeated threads of etecs needing injectors replaced that got me to go with the 90hp tohatsu 2 stroke. no regrets at this time.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I use non ethanol only, have fuel water seperator inline and xd oil. Should i use an additive still?the shop told me not to use any additives


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't had to change one yet. I run 87 octane too, I add a fuel additive once in a blue moon and change my fuel/water separator very 6 months. I've never had water in the separator ever. Of course you gotta use ur skiff. Letting a boat sit for months on end is a disaster waiting to happen.

Ship Shape tv had a great segment on etecs a couple years ago when they visited the plant. Should be somewhere in cyberspace.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I run 3-5 days a week so its not sitting. Added new water seperator filter 5 months ago..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I run nothing but E87 in every gas motor I own...lawn tractor, weed whacker, tiller, generator, chain saws, cars and boats. Over the years, I've run E87 in at least a half dozen cars and at least a dozen outboard motors, both 2 and 4 stroke. I've never used any kind of additive or fuel conditioner, and I've never had a problem with ethanol. I've never replaced an Etec injector, but I've had to replace of few Mercury Optimax injectors (both air and fuel) before they changed the design. They failed because of a bad design, not ethanol. It's easy to blame ethanol for engine problems, but most times it's just a scapegoat for poor maintenance, bad parts and bad mechanics.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> I run nothing but E87 in every gas motor I own...lawn tractor, weed whacker, tiller, generator, chain saws, cars and boats. Over the years, I've run E87 in at least a half dozen cars and at least a dozen outboard motors, both 2 and 4 stroke. I've never used any kind of additive or fuel conditioner, and I've never had a problem with ethanol. I've never replaced an Etec injector, but I've had to replace of few Mercury Optimax injectors (both air and fuel) before they changed the design. They failed because of a bad design, not ethanol. It's easy to blame ethanol for engine problems, but most times it's just a scapegoat for poor maintenance, bad parts and bad mechanics.





this gentleman has it correct !

if you've got water in your fuel - you need to find the source ! it's NOT the fuel !

everyone wants to blame the fuel,it's quick and easy

certain companies are making fortunes,playing the "fear card" - it makes me laugh !

paranoia: it's a real thing !


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

ok so i do my maintance and i dont let it sit more than 2-3 days at most. never said it was bad gas.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Rookiemistake said:


> ok so i do my maintance and i dont let it sit more than 2-3 days at most. never said it was bad gas.



NEVER stated,bad gas

I've stated,EVERY injector I replaced,was either "open",or "shorted" - both an electrical problem with the injector,NOT due to bad fuel

those injectors are calibrated,for each cylinder - a replacement injector,it MUST be calibrated


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

predacious said:


> NEVER stated,bad gas
> 
> I've stated,EVERY injector I replaced,was either "open",or "shorted" - both an electrical problem with the injector,NOT due to bad fuel
> came out
> those injectors are calibrated,for each cylinder - a replacement injector,it MUST be calibrated


Back years ago when ethanol was introduced into fuel, fuel lines's were made with materials that would dissolve traces of the rubber material into the fuel and bung up injectors and carb jets, if you lacked a good fuel filter. Since then, OB mfgs knew of the problems and realized ethanol was here to stay and they changed the lines with materials that hold up to the solvent reaction the fuel had with the older style rubber that was in those lines. Today's fuel lines are resistant to ethanol. I believe this change happened in the mid to later 90's.

Regardless, I've never had to change out a Yamaha injector, ever!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick caution about fuel lines - particularly older fuel lines that can be attacked by ethanol... There's still quite a few of them around, unfortunately... To be sure your fuel lines are alcohol rated just stop by any decent marine hardware store (not Walmart or other discount operator) and get a look at their new lines on the spool... Every one that is what you're wanting will be clearly labelled every two feet or so "USCG Type 1, acol rated". Any nice new fuel lines with no rating stamp on them, I'd avoid like the plague.... That particularly goes for the ready made fuel lines meant for small outboards that come with fuel bulb attached, ready to hook up to a portable tank...

Another of those "ask me how I know" moments....


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rob, I would assume your BT and mine around the same year would have ethanol resistant fuel lines. Mine only gets ethanol free as well, but sometimes you just work out the kinks. I replaced my EMM on my motor that was burning up the cylinder 1 spark plug every 5-8 hours if you remember.

About 20 hours after that the cylinder 1 injector went out and the guys at Becks figured it was due to the wear from the faulty EMM on that same cylinder 1. That spark plug multi spark was messing up apparently.

All in all it could have been an electrical issue and the culprit was the bad EMM for me... sometimes you just get into working out the bugs unfortunately.


----------

